# Is This A Battery Problem Or What?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

When we are on hook up as you would expect everything works fine. When we are on leisure battery and we have 2 and up to now no problems, everything works, lights, sockets TV, except the electric step. Now the problem being, you can only put the step out when the engine is turned off, it automatically folds in as you will all know, so how come it works when on hook up and not when on battery, or am i being very dim (no answers to that) just a bit of help please.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

So when it is out having been on hook-up and you remove the hookup, can you power it in off leisure battery, and if not, can you power it in when the engine starts?

Dave


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

It will not power in on the leisure battery, only when on hook up


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And the second half of my question, just to be explicit?

Presumably it powers in when on EHU and the engine starts?

Dave


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

yes it does sorry not to have made it clear


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have a cieling light that does the same thing. Works on hookup, not on 12v. Sorry no help but the answer might be related.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, there seems an additional separate powered line from PSU/charger via switch to step motor. Quite why this would be I'm not sure. And in the battery line perhaps a fuse gone or poor connection.

Dave


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for your help, i will check out the points that you mention and get back to you, it may help someone else with a similar problem,share the information, that is what is so great about this community


----------



## brassmonkey001 (Jul 25, 2010)

barryd said:


> I have a cieling light that does the same thing. Works on hookup, not on 12v. Sorry no help but the answer might be related.


I've got one the same. I just took it that it was 240v only.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

So tell me please how do you putthe step out when you are not on hook up


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi frenchfancy, if your vehicle is built prior to 2007 it does sound like the vehicle battery fuse may be blown, this is located in the engine bay.

Just worth checking??? before delving too deep?

If you need any help, please contact us on the technical support number 01482 678981.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm woundering if its the leasure battery thats at fault... as the step motor is taken from the leasure battery suppy and unswitched ie conected to the battery directley via a fuse... so could it be a battery problem not suppling the current required with out looking first hand its very difficialt to give much advice..


----------

